# /usr and /var



## eeluve (Jul 2, 2012)

Someone's possibly done a joke on me. Since I rebooted the system an hour ago, it is not mounting /usr and /var. I have got no system utilities such as editors, can not change configs, can not check /etc/fstab, can not check /etc/ttys, can not install anything without internet, the ssh daemon does not persist at the moment of course, same with ftp and everything honestly, and even then /usr directory is just empty. I got a backup of the system, backups of the databases, but am not sure if I really should hurry. Maybe some bug? I of course am kidding about beeing hacked because the Internet was lost due to our local ISP having some electricity issues.


----------



## eeluve (Jul 2, 2012)

Oh I am sorry, fsck has done its job, just very slow. And I had mount working, SirDice has scared me with all these perl scripts lately. No, honestly, better being scared, than unprepared.


----------



## fluca1978 (Jul 2, 2012)

It will be probably faster with journaling enabled on UFS. However I suspect the machine was saying something on the console screen about the recovery process in progress..


----------

